# If you were to join the Imperial Guard



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

...and had a choice of specialty, what would you choose and why?


For me, I'd try to get in a Leman Russ, Vanquisher variant. Leman Russ tanks just always interested me. I think it'd be a hell of a ride to command one into battle.

A close second would be a heavy bolter team, so I can get stuck in for the Emperor..lol


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Personally, I'd like to be an Ogryn, no idea why. Either that or a veteran, the obvious reason of rank and knowledge.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I would be a stormtrooper. I mean, who can't resist that cool wargear and the glory of being the finest in the IG? After that, I might be a tank commander for a Hellhound if I were a pyromaniac. The third option would be a ratling. You can avoid bullets pretty well and still be a great sniper


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah but if you were a ratling you'd be living in a world of farts...I dont think I could take it...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I certainly couldn't, though missing bullets and being able to snipe others does sound pretty sweet.....


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

pchandler43 said:


> Yeah but if you were a ratling you'd be living in a world of farts...I dont think I could take it...


that's when the rebreathers come in:laugh:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd say commissar that way YOU Can't be executed and you always get more kiil points then the others


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> I'd say commissar that way YOU Can't be executed and you always get more kiil points then the others


:laugh:

An Inquisitor could still execute you!


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

I would be part of a Destoyer Tank Hunter crew, "Tank Sniper".


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

motar team for me... dont even have to see the 7-8 foot tall CSM, gigantic alien carnifexes, sont need to fight against terminators.. sounds too good for me


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Just like my real job i'd be up the front cannon foder!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Mechanised flamer trooper. It would be satisfying to rapidly deploy in the confused enemies face and then hit them with a blast of fire. I would get great satisfaction out of watching some traitor scum run around flailing and screaming as their flesh is melted off. If Flame throwers were still used heavily in the military I think that I would be in the army.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be a commisar it suits my personality perfectly. Plus many of the officers I served under could do with a bolt round to the head.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Titan techpriest. They're Imperial Guard. All of you guys with your Leman Russes and Ogryns and destroyer tank hunters would be stomped to dust beneath the mighty warlord's feet.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Titan Techpriests (as are all Techpriests) re Adeptus Mechanicus Acolytes/Disciples.

They occasionally assist the tanks that they helped build on the forge worlds into battle.

Myself, I wouldn't be a part of the Imperial Guard - I'd much prefer to take join the Navy as a Marauder Destroyer Pilot. Obviously, I'd love to be a Princeps Primaris of a Titan legion, but they aren't guard, obviously.

If I was in the guard, I'd prefer to be a Artillery Battery opterator.

Infantry win Firefights, tanks win battles, Artillery wins wars.


----------



## Mr Day (Jan 23, 2008)

Drag me out of my warm bed in my hive city, throw me a Lasgun and a copy of the uplifting primer, tell me where to point them (lasgun at the enemy, uplifting primer at face, do not get these mixed up guardsmen Day!) tell me who to call sir and away I go. I would stay alive for at least 15 seconds.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

First I would be wondering how I'd signed myself up to the meat grinder that is the Imperial Guard. 

However should I have to pick and take on the skills and courage that comes with the position, I'd be a Hardened Vet, something about sniping the enemy from the flansk or behind, making the moves that often could turn the battle sounds appealing.

Of course I thing I'd much rather be the guy who looks after the big shiney red exterminatus button. Mmmm big red button, must resist pressing the button, must resist, the Inquisitor is down below on the planet. Buts its a red button, no must resist... *click* oh snap.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would have to go with Sly Marbo the one man death machine

By the way Catachans can shoot comissars in the back with "oops sorry sir"


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i would be the morale supprt officer at the back shouting at the troops

"come on men, for the emperor"

"you go on without me i'll catch up"

"right behind you"


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm an artilleryman in real life...cant say I'd want anything to do with it


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

storm trooper


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

As long as you with numbers plenty of wall to hide in 
"Let's GO!!"
"YEA!!! All for one and one for all You go first I got a bad leg"


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Gimme a basilisk to sit on for me to throw shells at the enemy line. That and some headphones to protect my ears :grin: Let those shells scream.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

If I absolutely had to be in the Imperial Guard (and chances are, I would if it was the real 40K universe...): I'd hope to get something with at least a little survivability...

But, who are we kidding?

We'd all most likely end up as ground-pounding grunts.

Oh, and if I recall correctly, Commisars are technically Departmento Munitorum, which would be like the U.S. Department of Defense. So, _attached_ to the Guard, but not actually _part_ of the Guard.

And titans are AdMech...

Hmmmmmm.

Okay, if I had to choose a job in the Guard, I'd like to be a Comms guy, I guess.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd want to be a medic, preferably assigned to the command squad


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

One of the Officers sitting miles away from the battle, wearing a spotless white uniform with golden medals hanging all the way to the ground, sipping his tea before giving the order to attack... that would be my dream job.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be working in a defence plant and dating your girlfriends!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lord_Murdock said:


> One of the Officers sitting miles away from the battle, wearing a spotless white uniform with golden medals hanging all the way to the ground, sipping his tea before giving the order to attack... that would be my dream job.


Didnt you make a mini with tea table...I think it was you...was a great job whoever it wask:


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

lol.. I would so be the Guardsmen who guard the really high ranking guy, and I get all the cool flashy ceremonial bits of Armor.

Screw being an officer.... take the chance of fucking up big time.

Now that anonymous guy in the ornate mask who has to guard the really important guy, but doesn't really do anything else... yeah that would so be me.

But... if something did attack the Command Sqaud.. it would probably be big... which means I would so be dead.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would either try for commissar or an artillery man


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I hate the imperium so id be a baneblade and get myself a bomb and blow up the inquisition however moving back to reality id proly choose to be a baneblade cos I thought they were ment to be like massive and super shooty but I dont know much about the imperial guard so im proly missing somthing.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

personally, id wanna be a heroic senior officer, or a veteran with bitch ass power weapons and a shotgun  (but modded of course so it kills CSM easy peasy )

thanks

M


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I was infantry IRL already, since thats old news to me I'd have to say a Baneblade crewman. Most likely controlling the Baneblade main cannon. Sure It is the ultimate bullet magnet as far as IG tanks go. But as long as I get to make hordes of enemies explode and shoot a couple titans in the groin I won't mind getting killed eventually .


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

holm, what part of jersey you from? i'll be moving back to flemington after i get out of the army next year


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

itie101 said:


> motar team for me... dont even have to see the 7-8 foot tall CSM, gigantic alien carnifexes, sont need to fight against terminators.. sounds too good for me


sounds like a plan, for me id be a sniper, 1 shot 1 kill for me, plus it means my ass isnt mauled by the enemy as fast as everyone elses


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

*Sorry Goose.....she's lost that luvin feelin'...*

Easy.

Thunderbolt Pilot.

Shoot down some orks bomma's and be home for happy hour...

Or quick death with an impressive, crowd-pleasing explosion.

Besides, everyone knows chicks dig alcoholic, self-absorbed, obnoxious assholes in ridiculous hats....:good:


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

pchandler43 said:


> Didnt you make a mini with tea table...I think it was you...was a great job whoever it wask:


Yep, that was me. Thanks!


----------



## netfoo (Dec 9, 2008)

Are we including Imperial Navy Fliers too, 'cause I would totally love to fly a Thunderbolt Strike variant. But if not I guess I'd be an Imperial Tactician.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Flamer, all the way. Get me close so I can watch the xenos scum burn! XD jk, but seriously I'd probably use a flamer or lascannon platform.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Catachan Jungle Fighters! How fun it would be to have the availability of deadly flora and fauna everywhere to use on your foes, best yet they have cool names for their melee weapons, like Catachan Fang, Devil's Claw, nobody can tell us what to do!


----------



## netfoo (Dec 9, 2008)

Eugene said:


> Catachan Jungle Fighters! How fun it would be to have the availability of deadly flora and fauna everywhere to use on your foes...?


:rofl:
Dang it, why doesn't this thing let me post comments under 10 symbols long?!?


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

itie101 said:


> motar team for me... dont even have to see the 7-8 foot tall CSM, gigantic alien carnifexes, sont need to fight against terminators.. sounds too good for me


Yep i second that! Or a Basalisk, then you get to hide AND have a nice big armoured tank it it goes tits up!

Failing that, Just a rank and file Guardsmen, doin it for Emperor and Imperium


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

a vostroyan imperial guardsmen. Get fancy weapons and have mustaches, plus, we are just cool. I really like the Vostroyan background and so on, so i'd be a Vostroyan Kasyrkin.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't join the Imperial Guard for two reasons: 1) I'd be a Space Marine and 2) if I did join the Guard then I'd be dead.

@Bon_jovi: You want to be deafened by a cannon longer that the tank you're on?


----------



## Agentdark (Oct 11, 2008)

Commissar. Besides, I already own a Russian Greatcoat, so its not that much of a strech.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Intelligence Analyst, either that or a fighter pilot with the Phantines.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Just like the Spec Ops training I went through: guerilla warfare ftw! I'd go for the crack commandos, snipers or whatnot, go Catachans! Alone, or with a fire team, doesn't matter. That way you actually get to come up with strange tactics etc.

- Loran


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Drop troop for me.
Jumping out of a Valkyrie with a grav harness strapped to my back and a compact melta gun strapped to my chest sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

A member of the Phantine Air Corps. They are Guard...that fly planes!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a couple I wouldn't mind;
The guy that just got picked to be a SM, or a veteran that has amazingly come through all his battles unscathed and has been honourably discharged and has just returned home.

Or failing that, basilisk crew member - Shoot the big gun!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Commisar - It's like a Diet Chaplain.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

id be a auto cannon op. would be sweet!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guardsmen with a grenade launcher. It be like: Heretic squad? Flunk BANG! Gone. Evil Marine? Flunk BANG! Gone. Simple. And maybe a general who organizes it all, and sit down telling little army men on the ground to go kill stuff from my giant battle cruiser. Easy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Shoot i can't believe only one other person has mentioned this BANEBLADE!! I would definately be the General of an Armored Corps in my own Baneblade.


----------



## shaman_stig (Oct 2, 2008)

just a regular sniper 4 me in a special wepons squad me and 5 mates wth a spliff in my mouth and a rifle in my hands id be far enough away from any commisars and well camoflaged so theyd never catch me smoking obsucura


----------

